# UPDATED: Monster Located - Opening day success.



## Croesner08 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have tracked this deer for 3 years now on our farm in Bank's County.. I say he's definitely mature (close to 5 years old) and plan on taking him out if I get the chance.. what do y'all think he would score??

PS - These pics are from yesterday 8/16/18, the server just couldn't process each photo so I had to put them together..


----------



## CC Rider (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't know the score, but I hope you get him!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2018)

Not sure what he'd score, but he sure is a good looking mature deer. Need help taking him out?


----------



## Possum (Aug 17, 2018)

Great buck, especially for banks county!


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 17, 2018)

He looks like 140 in velvet. Possibly 135 out of velvet


----------



## ccorner (Aug 17, 2018)

Mid 130’s. Good luck!


----------



## GEESLIN1011 (Aug 17, 2018)

High thirties possibly 40’s. That’s big mature 8 pt.  5 plus yo buck.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 17, 2018)

That may be the biggest deer in Banks county.  Not many of those size up that way. I hope you get him and post pictures when you do.


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice buck, best of luck in taking him. With those long brows I believe he will touch 140, figuring 16" wide.


----------



## antharper (Aug 17, 2018)

I come up with 132’ and mature


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 17, 2018)

Look like mid 140s gross score to me.


----------



## catch22 (Aug 17, 2018)

upper 130s is what Id say


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 17, 2018)

Don't wait until next year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2018)

You realize that is his off season hangout, right? As soon as the hunting season deer alarm bell rings in the woods he knows it's game on and will change everything you've learned about him.  

Beautiful buck. I hope you get to hang him on the wall this year. Keep us posted.


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone. He's definitely a big one. Biggest I've ever saw on the farm, as far as this being only a summer hangout.. I beg to differ. I've saw him in this spot going on this trail right beside my stand the past 2 years during the season. I let him walk two years ago as a very nice high and tight 8.. Glad I did.. my stand used to be on top of the hill overlooking where it's at now and the trail I saw him use that runs about 17 yards parallel to this camera. I can't guarantee he will stick around once he sheds velvet but I think I'm pretty close if not inside his core area now. I'll keep y'all posted. He's taking a dirt nap if he walks by me!! ???


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 17, 2018)

130ish


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2018)

Buford_Dawg said:


> That may be the biggest deer in Banks county.  Not many of those size up that way. I hope you get him and post pictures when you do.


I know of another in Banks unless this is the same one.  ;-)


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 17, 2018)

j_seph said:


> I know of another in Banks unless this is the same one.  ;-)


I doubt it, we have a pretty big farm and the neighbors on all sides don't allow hunting. Like I said possible but doubtful lol.. I'd like to see pics of yours tho?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2018)

Croesner08 said:


> I doubt it, we have a pretty big farm and the neighbors on all sides don't allow hunting. Like I said possible but doubtful lol.. I'd like to see pics of yours tho?


My viewing was at 10 yards from the bumper heading towards a friends house over the hill lol


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 17, 2018)

j_seph said:


> My viewing was at 10 yards from the bumper heading towards a friends house over the hill lol



Lol pretty sure I would have "accidently" accelerated till I heard a thud ??


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2018)

Croesner08 said:


> Lol pretty sure I would have "accidently" accelerated till I heard a thud ??


MY DAUGHTER WAS YELL OMG


----------



## KBrookinsJr (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## G5BONECRUSHER (Aug 18, 2018)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Look like mid 140s gross score to me.


8 points can be decieving but I agree mid 140's


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 20, 2018)

G5BONECRUSHER said:


> 8 points can be decieving but I agree mid 140's



I was thinking at least 140, he's for sure 5 years old or older, I have pics of this guy dating back to December 2014.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Aug 20, 2018)

He'll score 125" give or take. No way he'll touch 140".

http://forum.gon.com/threads/can-yall-show-some-pictures-of-what-a-120-inch-buck-looks-like.921528/


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 20, 2018)

mass is hard for me to judge on trailcams, but I think he'll gross around 135.   Twinkie is probably close on the net...I think he'll be under 130.  But nets are for fishing


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't take it the wrong way. It just takes more to score in the 140's. My buddy killed a buck last year that had 14 scorable points and it scored 148". That is definitely a stud of a mainframe 8 pointer you have pics of.


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 20, 2018)

bulldawgborn said:


> mass is hard for me to judge on trailcams, but I think he'll gross around 135.   Twinkie is probably close on the net...I think he'll be under 130.  But nets are for fishing





Twinkie .308 said:


> Don't take it the wrong way. It just takes more to score in the 140's. My buddy killed a buck last year that had 14 scorable points and it scored 148". That is definitely a stud of a mainframe 8 pointer you have pics of.



Guy's TBH I've never had one scored so I honestly don't have a clue what to look for other than what I see in pictures on Google.. I'm not crazy concerned about it although I would like to have an idea. Either way this is the biggest buck I've ever saw on the farm and he'll be on my wall this year if I'm given a clean shot.. No doubt about it.. ?? Just out of curiosity, how do you actually "score" a buck? I'm trying to add another pic of him but it says "photo too large for server"..


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 20, 2018)

Update:


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 20, 2018)

Great buck but as an 8, he will struggle to hit 125”.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's a link

https://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRe...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer

There's also some apps in the playstore for scoring a buck. I've used one for android called ScoreMyRack. It was easy and accurate

Another link. This one is about the difference between Pope and Young VS Boone and Crockett.

http://www.thesportsmanchannel.com/2016/08/antler-scoring-boone-crockett-vs-pope-young-vs-btr/


----------



## HuckHolder (Aug 21, 2018)

Croesner08 said:


> Guy's TBH I've never had one scored so I honestly don't have a clue what to look for other than what I see in pictures on Google.. I'm not crazy concerned about it although I would like to have an idea. Either way this is the biggest buck I've ever saw on the farm and he'll be on my wall this year if I'm given a clean shot.. No doubt about it.. ?? Just out of curiosity, how do you actually "score" a buck? I'm trying to add another pic of him but it says "photo too large for server"..


Twinkie is right about the scoring (my guess is that he'll probably go in the mid 120s) but like he said, who cares?!?! He's a big, mature 8 pointer and if he gets you excited, don't hesitate. I love big, clean 8s and you'll have a great season knowing he's out there. Good luck crossing paths with him!

Huck


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 21, 2018)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Here's a link
> 
> https://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRe...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer
> 
> ...





HuckHolder said:


> Twinkie is right about the scoring (my guess is that he'll probably go in the mid 120s) but like he said, who cares?!?! He's a big, mature 8 pointer and if he gets you excited, don't hesitate. I love big, clean 8s and you'll have a great season knowing he's out there. Good luck crossing paths with him!
> 
> Huck



Thanks guys!! I'm very excited to say the least, I have many good sized bucks on camera around my stand this year but this guy is on the top of my hit list.. Can't wait to be 15ft closer to God.. 17 days!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 23, 2018)

My guess would be 131. Great deer for banks co. Good luck with him this season!


----------



## DuckArrow (Aug 26, 2018)

That is a good looking buck. Good luck with him.


----------



## jeremyadams0810 (Aug 27, 2018)

140


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 27, 2018)

That is as big of an 8 point as you will ever see. It takes a sho nuff mule 8 point to make 150. By my calc and that is 140 plus. A trophy on any man's wall.


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 27, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> That is as big of an 8 point as you will ever see. It takes a sho nuff mule 8 point to make 150. By my calc and that is 140 plus. A trophy on any man's wall.



He's definitely a beautiful deer, like I said before, I have saw him the past 3 years on the same trail my stand is next to.. let him walk two years ago.. if he shows his face this year I'm taking him out!! I'll definitely have him scored and mounted.. thanks for all the input guys!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 28, 2018)

Heres a 139 Gross down to 136 net in bone. Yours is close to him.


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 28, 2018)

BowanaLee said:


> Heres a 139 Gross down to 136 net in bone. Yours is close to him.



Awesomeness, thank you for the reference!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 29, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> That is as big of an 8 point as you will ever see. It takes a sho nuff mule 8 point to make 150. By my calc and that is 140 plus. A trophy on any man's wall.



That is a great, great buck but is by no means the biggest 8 you will see.

Let’s deal in facts.

This one was 150 +\- if I recall correctly.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 29, 2018)

Excellent buck Croesner - good luck with him. 

Load him in the truck!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 29, 2018)

Let's set the record straight, I mean see with your own eyes live. You can look at pictures all day long if you have the time.

Good luck, and you will be very lucky to see him, and really lucky to see him twice, and the luckiest man in the world to see another one like him.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 29, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Let's set the record straight, I mean see with your own eyes live. You can look at pictures all day long if you have the time.
> 
> Good luck, and you will be very lucky to see him, and really lucky to see him twice, and the luckiest man in the world to see another one like him.




I agree 100%. 

We are / were looking at pictures. 

The one in my pic also went in the back of a pick up truck the same year, I just don’t recall the exact score. 

Harvested by a buddy of mine. He got the lease because he saw the mailbox leaning and had a shovel in the truck. He started fixing the mailbox, the landowner came out to chat and the rest is history. 

The “extra mile” is rarely crowded. 



Again - good luck Croesner!

.


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 29, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Excellent buck Croesner - good luck with him.
> 
> Load him in the truck!





spurrs and racks said:


> Let's set the record straight, I mean see with your own eyes live. You can look at pictures all day long if you have the time.
> 
> Good luck, and you will be very lucky to see him, and really lucky to see him twice, and the luckiest man in the world to see another one like him.





Jim Boyd said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> We are / were looking at pictures.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, I'm excited no matter what he will score to say the least. To watch him grow has been a blessing regardless, to harvest him will be an even bigger one!! Good luck this year fellas.. I'll keep y'all updated as the season comes along..


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 30, 2018)

UPDATE: Couple of the big boys out and about in front of my stand the other day.. They're visiting frequently in the morning for about an hour and around early afternoon until dark.. Elvis (the biggest one) now has split brow tines.. 9 days, I'm so pumped!!


----------



## c-rig king (Aug 30, 2018)

Fine looking bucks no doubt! Almost looks like Texas deer where their headgear don’t match body size. Good luck with your upcoming pursuit! Better luck getting any sleep in about a week from now! Lol


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 30, 2018)

c-rig king said:


> Fine looking bucks no doubt! Almost looks like Texas deer where their headgear don’t match body size. Good luck with your upcoming pursuit! Better luck getting any sleep in about a week from now! Lol



I haven't slept in a month bro ?? ugh it's dragging!!! Can't wait to get after this guy but honestly I've got plenty of big guys this year that visit this spot on a regular basis. Good luck to you as well sir.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 31, 2018)

great, great photos!!

Good luck!


----------



## Dsherrer711 (Aug 31, 2018)

Heck of a buck! You ought to get a shot at him if he’s still comin in that early. I’d be out there all day opening weekend. Hope you get him!


----------



## Croesner08 (Aug 31, 2018)

Dsherrer711 said:


> Heck of a buck! You ought to get a shot at him if he’s still comin in that early. I’d be out there all day opening weekend. Hope you get him!



Thank you sir and yes I plan to be in my stand by 430am. I'll be there all day waiting with fingers crossed!! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Codum (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice buck! Glad you let him walk to mature. Best of luck! Hope you get him!


----------



## Croesner08 (Sep 7, 2018)

Codum said:


> Nice buck! Glad you let him walk to mature. Best of luck! Hope you get him!



Thank you, best of luck to you as well ?


----------



## Croesner08 (Sep 9, 2018)

It was a good and very long opening day of bow season here in Georgia but it paid off.. saw 3 does, twin fawns, and managed to get my first ever bow kill.. made a perfect 30 yard shot through the heart.. best part is... He's a 10 pointer still in velvet that I've watched grow since July!! ???


----------



## 2-shot (Sep 9, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## JSnake (Sep 10, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## Rabun (Sep 10, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## kickers (Sep 10, 2018)

He will bust the hello outta 140. 
I say close to 150.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2018)

132 on the 8 point


----------



## Croesner08 (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah I'm still waiting to bust him. I've only caught a glimpse of him before daylight.


----------

